# تحذير جائني على البريد الالكتروني



## fredyyy (25 مارس 2009)

*Virus Threat Alarm that Leads to Death*
_*???*_
No idea how true this can be!!!!!!!!!​ 

_VERY IMPORTANT VIRUS ALARM_​ ​*

If you receive a call on your mobile from an unknown number or an International number and you find a photo of a ghost or a language that is unread like Hieroglyphic, don't answer this call. This call is a Virus Ray that enters the Human Brain immediately and those affected with it dies within Ten days. This news comes from a hospital in Saudia Arabia with 30 cases.
Please forward this message to all your buddies and don't let it end at your end. The suspected call will be in Red color or blue color. 

​تحذير هام جدا// اذا وجدت مكالمه على موبايلك من رقم مجهول او دولى او وجدت صوره شبح وكتابه غير مفهومه لا تقوم بالرد اطلاقا هذه المكالمه عباره عن اشعاع فيروسى يدخل الى المخ مباشره ومن يصاب به يموت فى خلال عشره ايام هذه الاخبار من مستشفى بالسعوديه وبها 30 حاله مصابه بلغ هذه الرساله ارجوك ولا تجعلها تتوقف عندك مع العلم ان المكالمه ستكون بالاحمر او الازرق بلغ الرساله ارجوك ولا تجعلها تتوقف عندك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك أخي علي التحذير

لكن دي أشاعه كبير انتشرت في القاهره والمنيا

وانا قريت رد مسئول في مصر في المساء قريب

ودورت عليه عشان اجيبه هنا بس مش لاقيه

شكرا ليك فريدي​*


----------



## MenaNarmar (26 مارس 2009)

ههههههههه
لا تعليق 
متصدقش الكلام دة يا جميل ,


----------



## zama (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً على التحذير 
والمفروض يتم نقله لقسم الأخبار


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

fredyyy

شكرا  أخي على الخبر


----------



## fredyyy (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرًا أخوتي لمروركم *

*وجيد أن نتأكد من كل ما يصلنا *

*لكي نعرف الحقيقة *


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 
كان حقيقي كان مش حقيقي
ربنا هو اللي بيستر​


----------



## cross of jesus (30 مارس 2009)

*ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على التحذير 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## erenymagdy (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى خالص على التحذير 
انا من المنيا وفعلا الكلام ده مالى الدنيا عندنا ونتمنى انه يطلع غلط ولكن للاسف فعلا فى حالات كتير سمعت عنها مش فى المنيا لكن لازم ناخد بالنا علشان مانرجعش نندم وياريت ماناخدش الموضوع هزار ونهتم شوية
شكرا ليكم


----------



## mr.hima (7 أبريل 2009)

مش عارف حاسس انها اشاعة لأني سمعتها بأكتر من طريقة 
يعني مفيش اتنين قالو نفس الكلام كل واحد بطرية وكل واحد يقول حادثة شكل 
مع انهم كانوا بيتكلموا عن حادثة واحدة وفي مكان معين 
مرسي على التحذير وياريت اللي يعرف حقيقة المكوضوع يقولنا 
ويا ريت يا   mikel coco​تجبلنا الرد بتاع الحكومة اللي انت بتقول قريتة علشان نفهم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> مش عارف حاسس انها اشاعة لأني سمعتها بأكتر من طريقة
> يعني مفيش اتنين قالو نفس الكلام كل واحد بطرية وكل واحد يقول حادثة شكل
> مع انهم كانوا بيتكلموا عن حادثة واحدة وفي مكان معين
> مرسي على التحذير وياريت اللي يعرف حقيقة المكوضوع يقولنا
> ويا ريت يا   mikel coco​تجبلنا الرد بتاع الحكومة اللي انت بتقول قريتة علشان نفهم ​


*

انا نزلت خبر نفي وزاره الداخليه عن الاشاعه دي

وزي ما انت ماقولت كل واحد قالها بطريقه مختلفه

وده لينك الخبر اللي كنت نزلته

أضغط هنا​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير فريدى وشكرا مايكل_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## princess samir (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراً ليك على التحذير*


----------

